# Do whiskers serve a purpose?



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering if a dog's whiskers serve a purpose of if they do anything. For some reason, I hate them on Tuffy.. I'll be petting him and then I feel the hard whisker and it drives me nuts.. I'm always fighting the urge to pluck them out, especially the weird one he gets under his chin. Is it safe to pluck them? Do they need them?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think their whiskers are soo thick that if you pluck them out---it would cause major pain for the dog. but i'm not sure. you can cut it really close to the skin though--thats why i do to gruffi's eyebrows and face whiskers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

i have never noticed Brinkley's whiskers....?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I did a little research and I guess the whiskers have to stay











> Whiskers
> Whiskers are the stiff hairs on the dog's face. They occur in clusters and serve as sensory structures — anything brushing against these whiskers stimulates Rusty to close his eyes, pull away, turn his head, paw his face, or shake his head.
> 
> Some exhibitors trim the whiskers of their show dogs, but such trimming may limit the dog's response to his environment and detracts from the natural appearance of the pet.[/B]


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for he information i knew the whiskers had a meaning now i know what it means


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

What about eyelashes? I'm just worried that I will pull them into her top knot...








It seems so hard to keep them separate from her regular hair.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 9 2004, 02:40 PM
> *i have never noticed Brinkley's whiskers....?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Came home and looked for whiskers...none there. Is this something that comes later? Soft white fur is all I can find.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 9 2004, 07:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came home and looked for whiskers...none there. Is this something that comes later? Soft white fur is all I can find.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8785
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe Brinkley's are just soft and not stiff.. I didn't really start to notice Tuffy's whiskers until about a month or so ago so maybe they do get the stiffer ones when they get older..


----------

